# Difference between a left or right helical twist?



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

The old thought was, with stickbows, using a left helical with a left wing feather, got the arrow spinning to the left, away from the riser on a RH bow, upon release. The same applied to right helical for LH bows. It was also a product of what wing feathers were more available. Seems now with all the plastic vanes, centercut risers on compounds, a left or right helical doesn't matter. A right helical keeps field points, broadheads from loosening up during flight from the rotation caused by the helical. I have always experimented with left and right helical over the years, from my coumpounds, and never noticed a difference in arrow flight. Seems as long as your bow is tuned properly, you don't torque your grip, I can shoot a fixed blade (100 gr Slick Trick Magnums) broadheads with a slight offset to the same POI as my fieldpoints.
Speaking to CS at Bohning, they recommend a slight 2 degree helical or off-set for their Blazers.
Hope this helps some.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't believe it has anything to do with right hand bows or left hand bows. I believe it has to do with the wing feather it came off the turkey, the feather will collapse so you need to angle the feather in the direction it will collapse in flight. Other wise a bird wouldn't be able to fly, the wing feather stays open on the down stroke and will collapse on the up stroke...


----------



## HowlingCoyote (May 20, 2011)

You bet it helps, makes sense with field points loosening up. Thanks!


----------

